# Trail Cams



## PaulandBethB

hey guys if you need some work done to your trail cams that are not covered. I work on cams, usually same day turn around... Just let me know what you have and ill shoot you a price.. 

Also I sell new cams as well

850.316.6940


----------



## Splittine

How much to change the LCD screen in a Moultrie I40


----------



## Drag Fever

x2. I have the same thing.


----------



## PaulandBethB

$35. Those parts have to be ordered. Just let me know and ill make the order.


----------



## beaudry7577

PaulandBethB said:


> hey guys if you need some work done to your trail cams that are not covered. I work on cams, usually same day turn around... Just let me know what you have and ill shoot you a price..
> 
> Also I sell new cams as well
> 
> 850.316.6940


Can you program a leupold rcx-1? I lost my controller. Also i have a remington xs 65 that suddenly stopped.


----------



## PaulandBethB

Drag Fever said:


> x2. I have the same thing.


$35. Those parts have to be ordered. Just let me know and ill make the order.


----------



## Splittine

PaulandBethB said:


> $35. Those parts have to be ordered. Just let me know and ill make the order.


Go for it. Let me know when it comes in.


----------



## PaulandBethB

will do... Ill be placing it today...


----------



## FrankwT

Boy is this a service that is needed, Thanks


----------



## PaulandBethB

beaudry7577 said:


> Can you program a leupold rcx-1? I lost my controller. Also i have a remington xs 65 that suddenly stopped.


There is a manual programming mode for the Leupold that is software based using a computer and your USB cable that was provided. It will do the same as the controller but with out the option of the viewer.. But on the other hand if you would like a controller they run $175

The remington xs 65's system board will need to reset or flashed.. Not a biggie Just let me know what you would like to do


----------



## MikeG

My truth cam 35 just started eating a set of batteries in about a day. Have you ever heard of this?


----------



## PaulandBethB

DoneDeal2 said:


> My truth cam 35 just started eating a set of batteries in about a day. Have you ever heard of this?


What kind of batteries are you using.. They just started to put out low and high power AA batteries.. if you grabbed a low power then it will be dead in 12-16hrs.. 

On the other hand if you bought the high power then you have a bad capacitor which is located on the power supply board not a problem to change out


----------



## FrankwT

Done, I just this week emailed Primos about my 35 doing the same thing, they sent me a RMA to return for a free replacement. OH and it takes D batteries Paul.


----------



## MikeG

Yep Paul, I'm using D cell Duracell Procells. How much to fix the capacitor?


----------



## PaulandBethB

DoneDeal2 said:


> Yep Paul, I'm using D cell Duracell Procells. How much to fix the capacitor?


$10... But If the power supply board needs to be replaced it will be about $40. PM or call me and Ill put an ohm meter on it to test to see where the problem is located


----------



## beaudry7577

PaulandBethB said:


> There is a manual programming mode for the Leupold that is software based using a computer and your USB cable that was provided. It will do the same as the controller but with out the option of the viewer.. But on the other hand if you would like a controller they run $175
> 
> The remington xs 65's system board will need to reset or flashed.. Not a biggie Just let me know what you would like to do


Do i need the software?


----------



## PaulandBethB

beaudry7577 said:


> Do i need the software?


Yes you will need the software to.program the unit. Before you take it to the woods


----------



## Splittine

Gonna need a I60 screen also. Are they the same price.


----------



## beaudry7577

PaulandBethB said:


> Yes you will need the software to.program the unit. Before you take it to the woods


Where can i get the software?


----------



## K-Bill

this should be sticky, chase. paul i predict you make about $15k before the year ends! haha. and you'll meet every member who hunts, at least one time. thanks for doing this.


----------



## Splittine

K-Bill said:


> this should be sticky, chase. paul i predict you make about $15k before the year ends! haha. and you'll meet every member who hunts, at least one time. thanks for doing this.


Done


----------



## Outside9

I never knew they could be repaired. I have trashed some in the past when they stopped working.

good contact to have, just another reason I like being a PFF member


----------



## PaulandBethB

LCD screens came in today.. I have 10 on hand.. anyone need there Moultrie I40's fixed let me know... These things go fast..


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

I have a Cuddeback Capture flash camera that is taking pictures but not saving them to my sd card. Any thoughts? And i have a Wildgame innovations x6c that will turn on and turn right back off that i need fixed.


----------



## PaulandBethB

ScullsMcNasty said:


> I have a Cuddeback Capture flash camera that is taking pictures but not saving them to my sd card. Any thoughts? And i have a Wildgame innovations x6c that will turn on and turn right back off that i need fixed.



Have you tried to format your SD card to a fat32 or try replacing your SD card. 

Also with the wgi cam. Hold the reset button for 60 sec, the screen will flash 2 times. Then remove the batteries this will set it back to factory settings. Reinstall the batteries and you should be back to square 1 and ready to take pics. The reason for the misrecorded pics is a firmware issue. Im sure it worked before and now its messing up now. Try reseting it then let me know I may have to hook it up to my laptop to refresh the software on the unit.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

Ok the WGI camera will turn on fine if there is no memory card but when i put the memory card in, it turns on but it wont go to "ready" and then it turns off. Ill have to check the Cuddeback when i get some new batteries.


----------



## PaulandBethB

ScullsMcNasty said:


> Ok the WGI camera will turn on fine if there is no memory card but when i put the memory card in, it turns on but it wont go to "ready" and then it turns off. Ill have to check the Cuddeback when i get some new batteries.


on the side of the SD card there is a "lock" make sure it is unlocked before placing the SD card into the cam.. Also make sure the SD card has been formatted so the Cam can create its own file name and directory.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

I tried multiple cards and the same thing happens with every one. I also formatted a card and it still didnt work.


----------



## DLo

I've got an X6c that is doing the same thing. I tried the reset button several times. How would I get this to you to have it hooked up to the laptop to restart the software?


----------



## hyco

paul builds fine shooting house steps too...................tony


----------



## PaulandBethB

hyco said:


> paul builds fine shooting house steps too...................tony



SHHH... Tony... lol


----------



## K-Bill

recently found i've got 2 cams acting up. one is a moultrie d-40 (like 4 years old) and the flash will not go off on a lot of night pics. some it will, most it won't. 

also have a d55ir that won't take hardly any pics. deer, me, whatever. 

the 55 worked great for 2 years. same SD cards, and i'm using them in my other cams too so i know they're fine. and i've got fresh batteries (batt life says 99%). i know that's about a vague as it gets but is it worth your time to look at it? thank you!


----------



## Wally's World

I have a Moultrie I65 that will not turn on. I have replaced the batteries and do not have a SD card in it. It looks like the shutter is stuck half way open, almost like the batteries went dead in the middle of a picture. Is it worth trying to fix or should i just go get an other camera as i also use their gamespy network and have 6 months left on my contract.


----------



## Chaos

*Oklahoma buck*

Here is a picture we had on the trail cam, made me take up residence at this spot until he came in!


----------



## saltbomb

I have a question I have a moultrie m80 and when I turn it on it takes a picture starts the countdown delay and then it just completly shuts off. Sent it back to moultrie but when I got it back it does the same thing. Any ideas why.


----------



## Catchin Hell

Paul, I have an I-60. It's not saving pictures to the the SD card and the display has a couple on dead lines on it. Is it worth salvaging???


----------



## Dagwood

saltbomb said:


> I have a question I have a moultrie m80 and when I turn it on it takes a picture starts the countdown delay and then it just completly shuts off. Sent it back to moultrie but when I got it back it does the same thing. Any ideas why.


They have a "sleep" mode where it appears to be shutoff after a certain time with no activity. It should "wake up" when something triggers it. This is for battery conservation.


----------



## bigcountry55555

I have two moultrie cams one of them the screen went out but still will take pics and the other one my newphew borrowed it and broke something in the slot where the sd card goes in can you fix these and how can i get them to you


----------



## BassMaster

saltbomb said:


> I have a question I have a moultrie m80 and when I turn it on it takes a picture starts the countdown delay and then it just completly shuts off. Sent it back to moultrie but when I got it back it does the same thing. Any ideas why.


Buy a SpyPoint and never look back. And YES they are worth the money.


----------



## PDUB777

I have a wildgame Innovations N2 and my kid broke the white circle next to the camera lens. What is that and how much would you charge me to replace it?


----------



## brett0105

Paul, I sent you a PM about a problem I am having with a Bushnell Trophy Cam (2010 Model). The camera has what others have described as a "runaway trigger". It takes thousands of pictures a day of nothing. I have read about others that have the same issue with the 2009 and 2010 models. Do you know how to fix this? Thanks


----------



## miltonrbcoach

*Email-Capable Cameras*

Does anyone know which cameras are the best email-capable?


----------



## Sea~N~Red

*Scout guard*

Scout guard 580m .... Shhhh! Best kept secret! Send text or e/ mail


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

Are you still fixing trail cams? I have a friend that needs his fixed if possible. I would like to drop it off on Monday. Let me know. O*D*W


----------



## PaulandBethB

I still fix them. Call me 850.316.6940


----------



## jspooney

Are you selling any used cams?


----------



## Stressless

Sea~N~Red said:


> Scout guard 580m .... Shhhh! Best kept secret! Send text or e/ mail



Fine if you have the service :



> SG580M can only be used with AT&T and TMobile. You must buy a sim card from your local carrier.
> Please note: The SG580M must be programmed to your wireless providers protocol prior to use. The Trailcampro Staff is happy to provide this service, if you have any questions, please feel free to contact us. *Also, the Scoutguard SG580M does not work with rechargeable batteries.*


There are other options out there- gotta figure in the monthly costs.

I'm planning on using a SPYPOINT system -- looks like this:










I'm bringing in Broand band to a cabin 3.8 miles from a cell tower... >3MBPS for motion video (security cameras) and the 500' distance from camera to blackbox let's forward the photos from the feeders. (I'll also have 2 cameras placed on the roads leading to the cabin for security)

Paul do you get request for a system design like the above... I could Sub for you brah.

 
Stressless


----------



## RobertD

I've got an old Moultrie D-40 that takes good pics but it burns up a set of (D-cell) batteries in about 15-20 pics. Sent it back and they said it was unrepairable. Can anything be done with this? 

I thought about using a solar panel and a BIG tractor or dozer battery and using the auxiliary power input, or either using it around the house with an inverter off wall power. What do you think of that?


----------



## PaulandBethB

That will work. If the voltage matches


----------



## HisName

Date is wrong. hell everything is wrong!


----------



## TatSoul

Can you fix bushnells? I have 1 thats in runaway mode right now.the red light stays red in setup.mode.its constantly sensing.i just use it for plot cam cause its on 5 min delay.


----------



## Matdfhew

the red light stays red in setup


----------



## Daddio1949

Glad to hear of someone local that repair trail cams without having to send them off for 6-8 weeks.


----------



## bob3fish

I have a Bushnell that no longer reads the SD card. No warranty still. I contacted them and they wanted more than the camera is worth to repair. I took it apart enough to see that the reader is solidly attached to the board and could see no defective tracks. Any ideas? Would you like to take a look?

Bob (Panama City)


----------



## Outside9

Does anyone know what model this one is? I know it was not a high dollar camera but I really like this camera, took great photos. Power button started acting up a few months back and now it will not come on at all.


----------



## fish_n_ girl

I have a wild game nation camera that works some days & other days it won't come on at all. A short or something. It isn't a real expensive one, but takes good pics. Can you take a look at it?


----------



## fish_n_ girl

It is the same one Outside9 posted


----------



## PaulandBethB

My number is 850.516.4238. Call me if you guys need anything or text..


----------



## brad25r

I have a moultrie that will not save more than one picture to the sd card. Can you fix these type issues. Thanks, Brad.


----------



## krobbins

I purchased 2 of those wild innovation cameras that had external battery packs and what a piece of crap. They act more like 24 hour video cameras because they took pictures every 5 minutes with nothing in the view except swaying grass across plots. I pulled both from the field and purchased Moultrie and cuddle back cameras.


----------



## Stressless

if you know you have a dead one or don't want to pay to get it fixed please let me know - I need 5-10 for decoys for the primary security ones I have.

Thx - Stressless (aka Bob)
PM please.


----------



## big buck dan

Hi sir. I have a moultrie 990i. It is not powering up this season. Does show signs of corrosion around the contacts but does show power from battery pack on a voltage meter. I cleaned all the contacts however still nothing. Let's know if this is something you can look at.


----------

